# Knitting - beginner beginner



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi! I can't believe it!! I taught myself how to knit! I think ....

So I have started lurking this forum (you enablers you) and reading about beginner advice. But as my little ones are getting cranky and I need to get them in pjs and bed I thought I would just start a new thread and ask away.

1) I figured out how to cast on. While reading I saw where several people mention having a looser cast on stitch. That is on my "to try" list.

2) My stitches seem to be quite uneven, whether they are in the same row or two rows apart. How do I get them to be more even?

3) Will circular needles be a better thing for me? I feel like I will punch my wee ones in the eyes if I knit around them. Those needles are LONG!!

4) Do I just keep knitting, knitting, knitting ... just keep knitting til I get the hang of it and then start a project? (Think Dory thoughts from Finding Nemo for the knitting tune.)

Thanks!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome bryncalyn to the wonder world of knitting (and other related fiber craziness and fun!) 

Congrats on teaching yourself to knit- that is wonderful! And amazing. :clap:

In answer to your questions- there are many different cast ons and they are appropriate for many different knitting projects but not all cast ons are created equal nor are they interchangeable. Once you have the ol sling shot (or Norwegian cast on? is that right? or is it the German cast on?) - learn the knitted cast on. Then the provisional cast on for projects requiring it, then the Judy Becker cast on or Turkish cast may round out your cast on arsenal. Others may have other suggestions, too. 

For a looser cast on, you can just hold two needles side by side and cast over two needles or cast on to a needle 2 sizes bigger than your project calls for. 

Uneven stitches will soon work themselves out as your tension begins to become more consistent, practice good mechanics of knitting and the little things will work themselves out. 

Circular needles are actually shorter than straights. The needles themselves can be 3 inches to 6" whereas straights are normally 7" or more. I love circulars because I can't lose or misplace the second needle and all my work stays put on the cable between the needles. :shrug:

Personally, I started kniting with a scarf - then I knit another scarf just like it- to get my confidence going. THEN I tried another project and on and on- widening my skills and adding to my list of tried and accomplished projects.

A lot of people start with long scarf or a wash cloth or a blanket. That way they can do the same thing over and over again and again and again. Then you can start reaching out into new areas. 

Remember, every project will build your skill and your confidence. These projects are unlikely to be "perfect' but some projects are a little easier to hide our goofups in .
:teehee:

I had a bunch of scarves that I knit early on that I eventually unknit and used the yarn on other projects. :shrug: It's all good. 

Just remember that your knitting skills will build over time and what seems impossible now will be easy in no time at all. 


Again, welcome!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Oh I how wish I had learn knitting and sewing from my Mom and grandmother. They made everything from socks to mens coats !! If I could only go back in time. I really should learn how to knit..Maybe you have given me an idea..Thanks..


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

No worries, Bryncalyn, any kind of knitting is good for us! Which type did you learn? Do you take the yarn with one hand and loop it around (English) or dig into the loops on one needle with the other and get the yarn out with the needles (Continental)? 

Today, at a yard sale, I was chatting about yarn with the mom of the person having the yard sale. My DH was over perusing all the items out for sale and it was mostly men's clothes so I was just chatting with the garage sale person's mom instead of "shopping". We'd bought a Christmas cactus from their yard sale about three years ago so we'd started chatting about gardening and went off into knitting.

I had a project in progress in the car so we went to see it and there were about a dozen stitches left in the row so I was finishing them up so it would be easier to see the project. Apparently I knit differently than anyone else she's seen. She was more interested in the mode of knitting than the project. Oh wellos! 

Far as I can figure, there's about a dozen different ways to knit and they are all probably the right way to do it. There is a small group of folks around here who get together and knit, they've decided there are two main ways to knit "Continental" and "English" and have designated me as a "modified German" type of knitter. Woot! I guess I don't even get to fit into a category. It was what my auntie taught me and she was Swiss more or less so I have no idea how those Germans got in there. American melting pot, I guess.

I did see an interesting video awhile back about someone who would knit both ways at the same time. When you want to add some crazyness to your knitting, try looking up "double handed Fair Isle knitting".

One of these days I should learn an official cast on. Half hitches on the needles work pretty well, though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold bryncalyn and Helena! You both can do it and we are here to help if you need it.

How you knit can be interesting to try to figure out but as long as you are happy with the finished product, how you got there it doesn't really matter. There are no black and white rules to the fiber arts. This site is a great one for immediate help, the little videos are quick and easy to view http://www.knittinghelp.com

Just remember ~ in knitting there are only two stitches, knit and purl, everything else is just a manipulation of those two stitches.

Your work will even out the more you practice. As for what you should be doing? Well you could knit a scarf but those can get boring after awhile. You could knit little squares and practice the different stitches on each one, then put them together to make a blanket.

Just for what it is worth, I'm a thrower or I knit in the English style.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Welcome! And, as you've noticed, the people here are major enablers . I've said this before, but... I wandered in here a couple of years ago with nothing more than a few crochet hooks and some store bought yarn. I'm now the owner of two spinning wheels, a drop spindle and a growing collection of knitting needles. 

I completely agree with the advice here. Start with some basic projects, that allow you to do the same thing over and over. When you feel more confident, move on to something more challenging. 

I started knitting (me and YouTube on a Saturday night) in November of 2012. I went from an absolutely awful doll size scarf, to a slightly less awful scarf for me, then on to tube socks on DPNs (double pointed needles). I finished my first pair of socks last summer and am now on my 8th pair, thanks to the miracle of 9 in circular needles. I just couldn't get the hang of tiny DPNs for socks.

You can do this!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Bryncalyn and Helena, welcome aboard! Yes, it is an awesome group of enablers here. Before long, you will be enabling others.  

I am more of a crocheter than a knitter, having just recently picked it up so I am right there with you. I can crochet lovely even stitches and when I pick up knitting needles its ... um... less than stellar work. I just keep practicing. I didn't know there were different ways to cast on and that some patters call for different methods. Now I'll have to figure out which way I am doing it.  

I started out with a scarf and have ripped it out a few times, gradually getting better. My right hand stubbornly wants to hold the knitting needle as if it were a crochet hook. Ha! I have a hard time figuring out how to hold the yarn when I am purling. But I keep practicing and I'm getting better. Step by step. 

I am determined to get good enough to make socks and slippers.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome Ladies ! Just keep a going and make scarves , dishcloths , etc ! HAVE FUN !

I went to second hand stores and started my needle collection , that way I could learn what I liked cheaper ! 

www.knittinghelp.com can be helpful !


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! I watched tutorials and bought books galore and taught myself as well. No one in my family knits or crochets so this keyboard was my support system. I love all types of crochet for certain projects but in my opinion nothing beats a knitted sock so I am desperately trying to teach myself to knit socks. Lord grant me patience with those double pointed needles because if you grant me strength I will stab someone with them in frustration. LOL

When I was learning the knit and purl stitches, like you, my stitches were so uneven. I kept practicing by making tons of dishcloths. I found that this was a project where I could actually see my results without waiting a month. I'd add a new technique found in another pattern and do that pattern until I felt comfortable with the stitch. I've been teaching myself to knit for less than a year so you are not alone. The key is learning to recognize the stitches in your work such as the knit stitch and purl bump as I call it. This sure helps to go back if you think you've made an error.

As WIHH said, all patterns generally call for a "Cast On" to begin your project but some patterns call for a specific type of cast on because it's finished look is key to that particular pattern. New knitters tend to make very tight stitches since we're being so very careful to make each stitch perfectly. When you get to row two as you call it,(Casting on is not considered a row.) you will understand why the term "loosely" is used. That first row, which attaches to your cast on stitches, is always so hard because the stitches are too tight to get under them. Just loosen your grip when casting on. It looks messy but will be fine in the finished project. WIHH suggested using a larger needle, and for some this may work, but for me the problem came in with transferring those stitches back to the needle called for in the pattern. Until we get a lot of experience like most of these ladies we just have to practice, practice, practice.

BlueberryChick, I wish I knew how to convert these sock patterns from DPN to circulars. On the other hand I feel like I'm just avoiding taking the time and patience to get the hang of the DPN's and giving up. LOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ejagno, you can do socks on Circs easily ... I use DPNs, but circs work fine too.

One of the easiest ways is to use TWO circulars - two very short ones. If you think of how you'd put the stitches on DPNs, usually you have the top-of-foot stitches on two of the four needles, and the bottom-of-foot on the other two (then you knit with the fifth). (You may not do exactly this but I suspect you get the gist of the idea).

All you do is put the top-of-foot stitches on one circ, with the ends dangling, and the bottom-of-foot stitches on the other circ, with the ends dangling. Instead of kitting with a fifth needle, you knit the bottom-of-foot stitches with the bottom-of-foot needle (you take the dangly end and pull it through till the stitches are ready to be knit, and you knit across). Then you leave that circ dangly like it was, flip the sock around, and knit the top-of-foot stitches with the other circ the same way. Stitches never transfer from one needle to the other. 

Sorry to hijack the thread, just had to put that in there!

New Knitters: keep practicing! and if you have troubles, take a picture of what you were doing, post it, and we can help you figure it out!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep having troubles with my cast on row. It doesnt' seem too tight or too loose...but by the time I get to knitting that last stitch that cast-on is waaay too loose. Once I get past that first row I'm fine and the consistency in the size of the stitches is fairly good (though not as good as it will be with more practice) but I hate the way the edge looks. And I rip it out and try again. Not quite sure what I am doing wrong. 

I'll have to try again and post a picture. I ripped out what I did last night. lol!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Welcome I go to u-tube a lot but the book I have that really helped me get started is Teach Yourself Visually


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Kasota that sounds like a backwards loop cast on ... It'll do that. Try a knitted or cable cast on instead, I prefer the cable cast on personally but see if those work better. Just be sure not to tug the loops tight when you make em, they need to be loose enough that you can get the needle through to knit 'em.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I will for sure try that cable cast on. I found a vid on it and I like the edge MUCH better than what I was doing - which just flat looked sloppy. I cannot abide sloppy. It looks so unprofessional. Thank you for that tip! I now have HOPE!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's why I like the cable cast on, it makes such a pretty, neat edge! And it looks a whole lot like the usual cast off, too, so your 'ends' match.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

My last stitch / first stitch of the rows always seem to be sloppy. I know I am not doing *something* right ... but what?? 



Kasota said:


> I keep having troubles with my cast on row. It doesnt' seem too tight or too loose...but by the time I get to knitting that last stitch that cast-on is waaay too loose. Once I get past that first row I'm fine and the consistency in the size of the stitches is fairly good (though not as good as it will be with more practice) but I hate the way the edge looks. And I rip it out and try again. Not quite sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> I'll have to try again and post a picture. I ripped out what I did last night. lol!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If you want really smooth 'edges' to your knitting, slip the first stitch of every row.

It makes a nice even edge.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BrynCalyn to slip a stitch you just move the stitch from on needle to the other, just slip it off the one needle to the next one.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok - so I am going to the store tomorrow **with coupons** (big grin!!) 

I want to get circular needles (so I won't feel like I am about to punch my wee ones' eyes out). What is a good all-purpose circular needle size to get? Or is there not one? 

Thanks!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It depends what kind of yarn you knit with what size needle you need.

If I only had one I'd probably get about a 40" 3.75 mm needle - if you can get two, maybe a 3.5 and a 4.5 (mm, US sizes are different but the mm will be on the package too).

The very best option is to get a set of interchangeables, but it's a bit of money for that. You get tips of different sizes and cables of different lengths and you can swap them out so you have multiple needle options depending how you configure the set. You might want to look at your shop and see if they sell tips and cables separate from the whole set (my online shop does) - then you can buy maybe three sets of tips and one cable and that would get you started.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmmm......... If I could only have _one_ needle size, it would be a 17...... 

The second in the collection would be a 19.........:whistlin:




























.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

If you slip a stitch on to the next needle without doing anything with it...doesn't whatever you are knitting get lopsided? Wouldn't you be losing a stitch because you are not adding any yarn to that one to carry on the row? 

I am so befuddled.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweetie, you are not "losing" a stitch because your are moving it over to your working needle. It's still there, just not knitted.

Well, my sock learning came to an abrupt halt...........just when I was going good. The pattern I'm using called for worsted weight yarn. I bought wool. Okay, I'm a southern gal who has only rarely been exposed to wool in our tropical climate. I had no idea that it would felt when washed. I really don't want "felted" socks. I thought about just plain cotton since all the socks I buy in the store are cotton. Well, I'm not so sure that would work either because cotton shrinks and when I look at the worsted cottons such as Sugar N Cream or I love this cotton, there is no give whatsoever and socks are stretchy. Now I'm stuck! I went out and bought some regular worsted weight yarn but do I really want to wear acrylic socks? And who in the world creates a sock yarn that is lay flat to dry? I want a yarn that I can toss in the washer and dryer at regular temperatures like I do my store bought socks.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, Forerunner, are we supposed to *not* make any "size" comments, now? :runforhills:

If the slipped stitch is still there but not knitted, how does it get any longer? Hmm, I'll have to think about it some more, my brain lacks enough coffee to visualize it properly.

For the first stitch in a row, I always try to pull it tight to make tidy edges, would that work?

Brylncalyn, ask the store folks what size would work best with the yarns and patterns you knit most often. If you want to knit socks, you'll probably want a different circular than if you like to knit hats. Which size knitting needle do you use most often? Then get a circular in that size. The length of cable is better too long than too short, IMHO, although I frequently use circulars as "straight" needles and just got back and forth like regular knitting so the cable length doesn't really matter much. It's nice that you never lose your other needle when using circulars.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota it doesn't get lopsided, although logically I can see how you would think that. That slip stitch will get worked on every other row. That first stitch will be slightly elongated but it makes for a much nicer edge and it's easier to pick up stitches too.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

_Frazzle_ brought up size before_ I_ did. :indif:


Sheesh, already.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So, size does matter? :hysterical::facepalm:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

_Absolutely_!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Three times now I have backspaced over what I was going to say. I do not want to get booted off the forum. :hysterical:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll risk it...

It's what you do with the size you've got that matters!!

But hey, we've seen what FR can do, so he wins both ways! ;-)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ejagno, wool socks have a lot of advantages. They live fine in the wash so long as its warm/warm or cold/cold. I don't own a dryer so everything is line dried so its no big deal.

You can get super wash wool that can survive the dryer.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR is a skilled man with the tool he uses and sooooo big too :ashamed:

:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

A whole new meaning is now brought to the term "bulky." And "skilled at one's craft."


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Straight from the Moderator. 

See what we can get away with in the fiber forum, where the uninitiated seldom enter ?

:whistlin:


We _ARE_ still just talking about _knitting_ though.......right ? :huh:









.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well duh FR,what are you implying?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, we could have been discussing ...... ah, crochet! That's it! Crochet!


So did you get circular needles at the store, Bryncalyn? Did more yarn follow you home? That happens when you get near a yarn store, you know.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

When I am in my LYS yarn leaps off the shelves and lands in my cart. I don't know why. :whistlin:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

***reaches for smelling salts****


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

hotzcatz said:


> Well, we could have been discussing ...... ah, crochet! That's it! Crochet!
> 
> 
> So did you get circular needles at the store, Bryncalyn? Did more yarn follow you home? That happens when you get near a yarn store, you know.


I did get circular needles. Yea! I like that I can snuggle with the kids and watch Thomas the Train or Monsters U, or Up, or Cloudy with Meatballs for the umpteenth time. 

What I don't like is that the needle portion is so gosh darn small. I wish it was oh .... 1 - 2 inches longer. 

I am working on a scarf.  I want yarn to suddenly appear. I am inspired. I have to sit in a carpool lane 2 times a week for our new preschooler.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bryncalyn the needle part of circular needles come in different lengths. Some are super short, just a couple of inches long. When I ordered m custom circular set I asked for the long needles, I think they are 7" long. It's much easier on the hands.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> Bryncalyn the needle part of circular needles come in different lengths. Some are super short, just a couple of inches long. When I ordered m custom circular set I asked for the long needles, I think they are 7" long. It's much easier on the hands.


Argh!!! Now I find out! Where do you order them from? I got the needles from Michael's and didn't know they came in dif sizes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well different companies make them. If you have a yarn store other than Michaels they should sell some Addi needles, or Haya Haya, or other brands. I got my custom set from http://www.dyakcraft.com. I'm sure KnitPicks also sells different length needles.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

HiyaHiyas come in a 4" and a 5" length. I find the fours are enough for me, but I have wee little hands. The fives are nice, too.


----------

